# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Anyone creates maps for quake3 ?

## roguext22

:smiley:  anyone creates maps for quake3? 

basically i would like to chat with someone who creates maps( levels ( 3D, and 2D ) ) for games..  :smiley:  
i hope ill find someone  ::banana::

----------


## roguext22

so, no one makes anything in 3d for any game?  :smiley: 
or just no one cares to talk with me?

----------


## slayer

I only make maps for Source games like HL2/CSS/TF2/Portal

----------


## roguext22

nice  :smiley:  do you have website?  :smiley:  so i could see any pic or smth?

----------


## slayer

I recently made this map with the help of my friend Nuke

http://www.fpsbanana.com/maps/40303

I do have other maps under it...but those are from along time ago.

I also had a great HL2 map...but before I learned about filefront or fpsbanana I saved it to rapidshare and they delete files after sometime

----------


## Jdeadevil

> anyone creates maps for quake3? 
> 
> basically i would like to chat with someone who creates maps( levels ( 3D, and 2D ) ) for games..  
> i hope ill find someone



Dude, I tried making maps for Doom. But I coudn't do it at all. Don't suppose you could teach me how to do it, could you?

----------


## roguext22

sure i could  :smiley: 
for quake3 of course ( because i know how to map with gtkradiant.. its same but better than q3radiant.. )
similar to q4radiant.. and i think i could do maps for cs source too.. hl maybe.. 

are you interested to make maps for which game?  :smiley: 

also you can check my signature..for few map pics..

----------


## Jdeadevil

Well on a computer I had ages ago (the insides melted), it could work, but I don't think 3D games will run on my PC seen as though I'm on a laptop with crap tech

----------


## roguext22

what pc do you have?  :smiley:

----------


## Jdeadevil

hp pavillion ze5700

----------


## slayer

I also did make maps for Splinter Cell Chaos Theory...but thier editor is hard to use.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> anyone creates maps for quake3? 
> 
> basically i would like to chat with someone who creates maps( levels ( 3D, and 2D ) ) for games..  
> i hope ill find someone



i used to, sorta, ive made maps for quake 1 and 2, and half-life and now i map for half-life 2 engine, like source engine mods, cs and day of defeat...stuff like that, quake 3 is QUITE outdated, howcome your not playing quake 4? i like 4 better


heres some of my work

http://screenshots.filesnetwork.com/...s2/86269_2.jpg

http://screenshots.filesnetwork.com/...2/86269_12.jpg

http://screenshots.filesnetwork.com/...s2/86269_3.jpg
http://files.dodnetwork.com/users/20...usk_b20010.jpg

http://files.dodnetwork.com/users/20...usk_b20011.jpg


its for a mod called zombie panic, for half-life 2

look it up!

if u ever wanna play download it from here:

http://halflife2.filefront.com/file/;86269

theres more screenshots there^

----------


## slayer

JESUS YOU PLAY ZOMBIE PANIC?!

WHATS YOUR NAME?!

I'm Ichigo Chidori!

Edit: Wait you play Zombie Panic: Source? I only play the original ZP...for half-life...which is better...

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> JESUS YOU PLAY ZOMBIE PANIC?!
> 
> WHATS YOUR NAME?!
> 
> I'm Ichigo Chidori!
> 
> Edit: Wait you play Zombie Panic: Source? I only play the original ZP...for half-life...which is better...



its not better for me, i cant bare half-life 1 graphics anymore, too cheesy looking, zombie panic source is WAY better

plus i made a map for it, which makes it even better  :smiley:

----------


## tyrantt23

Wow, Zombie panic looks interesting!

Sorry, I don't mean to jack the thread, but what is the idea behind it? From the screenshots it seems like you play as a zombie...? Do you try to infect other people, or try to kill other zombies, or what? Just curious.  ::D:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> Wow, Zombie panic looks interesting!
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to jack the thread, but what is the idea behind it? From the screenshots it seems like you play as a zombie...? Do you try to infect other people, or try to kill other zombies, or what? Just curious.



its multiplayer

1 team starts off with 10-20 human survivors

and 1-3 zombies spawn (human controlled)

everytime a zombie kills a survivor, they respawn as a zombie, and zombies have about 25 spawns, they gain more spawns from killing survivors

So when zombies take out a few tough guys, its pretty much game over for the humans.


Its fun, addicting, and scary

and those pictures are of my map i made about a month ago, took me 6 weeks to complete it and its still beta

----------


## slayer

There's only one server running for it now....

But after everyone joins, one person is randomly picked to become zombie. Zombies have 100 more hp then anyone else and their health goes up gradually.

Admins have the power to change the amount of lives zombies have. Once someone dies, they become zombie.

When a survivor gets more guns and ammo, they become heavier and walk slower. So you have to be careful on what you pick up.
I usually drop ammo I don't need.

I'm a junior admin on the server and people still come to play on it. It's truely a great game for Half-Life but it's overlooked and people only go to play ZP: Source really...I didn't like it as much as ZP because of the changes it had.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> There's only one server running for it now....
> 
> But after everyone joins, one person is randomly picked to become zombie. Zombies have 100 more hp then anyone else and their health goes up gradually.
> 
> Admins have the power to change the amount of lives zombies have. Once someone dies, they become zombie.
> 
> When a survivor gets more guns and ammo, they become heavier and walk slower. So you have to be careful on what you pick up.
> I usually drop ammo I don't need.
> 
> I'm a junior admin on the server and people still come to play on it. It's truely a great game for Half-Life but it's overlooked and people only go to play ZP: Source really...I didn't like it as much as ZP because of the changes it had.




1 server running what, the old zp?

for zombie panic source theres like 100 servers, BOOO YAAA

i didnt like the original to be honest, was kinda boring compared to the new 1

----------


## slayer

I like the old one better because I can use my sweet model Ichigo Chidori!

----------

